# new arrows at walmart



## carpcrippler

got some new arrows today at the walmart i am not your walmart style hunter its just they were name brand at a decent price 
carbon express speed freaks 55/75 straightness 0.0035 fletched with blazers for 39.99 
has any body ever shot these i cant find anything online about them


----------



## charger22

Nope but can't wait to find out what the walmart equivelent to the Mach 5 will be if they have one.


----------



## carpcrippler

our walmarts around these parts of ga dont have a huge selection i was very suprised to fing these for the money and the straightness 0.0035 is not that bad


----------



## charger22

Carbon Express makes a great arrow and you can read a lot of thread on Wal Marts arrows and what their equivelent is in the Carbon Express line. 

Good luck!


----------



## x-it

I work at wal-mart amd this year I was suprised to see the mx3 muzzys,biorock, rage ,nap quick fletch and some other new stuff.


----------



## Usmcbamatide

I just purchased one arrow of each to try out. I got the wolverine 5060 and 6070. I am going to try them out even though I'm not a big Walmart fan. Does any one know anything about these arrows? Are they any good? I know that I will put some quick fletching by NAP on them. Please reply. I am in south carolina now but will be moving to Belton, mo soon.


----------



## jahiatt

I bought a dozen wolverine 5060 back last Dec when Walmart marked them on clearance. Only broke a couple since then and I shoot 30-50 times an evening. I think they are good, especially if you just like shooting for fun. The fletching has stayed on pretty good also.


----------



## floridagobbler

Here is a Wolverine 50/60 splitting rope @ 20 yards. I used to shoot CX Mayhems, but got in a pinch last season and had to buy some of the Walmart Wolverine arrows. Cheap and fly out to 40 yards just like my CX Mayhems.


----------



## Taxidermynut

I bought some carbon express arrows ay Wal-Mart a couple of winters ago because they were on clearance for like $4 each. I couldn't wait to get them home & shot them. I always shoot Carbon Express arrows with great accuracy, but these 6 arrows from WalMart would not shoot any tighter than 5" at 20 yards. It didn't take me long to return them. No more bargains for me...I'll pay full price & get good quality when I need some.


----------



## sweet old bill

the $39.95 was for how many arrows ? for a 6pack and or a full doz....


----------



## ManInBlue

sweet old bill said:


> the $39.95 was for how many arrows ? for a 6pack and or a full doz....


I saw this too, surprised to see Carbon Express in Wal Mart - I think it was for 6.


----------



## 1shinytop

if it was for 6 you can get cabelas stalker extreme for cheaper. i paid i think 49.00 for a dozen and they are .003 straightness. super arrow for the price. i love them


----------



## jwall02

*Carbon Express Cx 200 Arrows*

Needing to know about what the Grain Per Inch these arrows are ??? With my girlfriend with a 25 inch arrow she is shooting 230fps ofcourse draw length is 24 1/2 with 43 pound draw weight .... Can someone help me with this ???


----------



## DeepRiverHunter

the wolverine 60-70 arrows I used to use were 503 grains with blazers 30 inch. Really heavy but OK arrows used them till I got my GT expedition hunters.


----------



## aeestep77

I work at walmart also and it surprised me to see rage, carbon express, muzzy mx4. The carbon express arrows were in 1/2 dozen boxes for $39 & $49 I believe. I'd say they'd look good with some custom touches like wraps and different fletchings


----------



## jwall02

*Carbon Express Cx 200 Arrows*

With the Carbon Express CX 200 arrows cut to 24inch there weight is 302.4 grains thats the whole arrow .. I need like the grain per inch ... Like for example 10.5 or 9.0 or 7.3 ... Got me ?? Can anyone help ??


----------



## Chasing_bone

aeestep77 said:


> I work at walmart also and it surprised me to see rage, carbon express, muzzy mx4. The carbon express arrows were in 1/2 dozen boxes for $39 & $49 I believe. I'd say they'd look good with some custom touches like wraps and different fletchings


If this is true then it is not that good of a deal. You can get gold tip xt's and victory for cheaper than that. Just sayin'


----------



## Lowlevlflyer

The Speed Freaks are 8.9 grains per inch. Bought a box of them about a month ago and have been shooting the heck out of them. So far, they're great! Accuracy is outstanding for an off the shelf arrow, and they are holding up perfectly.


----------



## mrdockrat

and i agree..... bought 6 last nite and was slamming them home at 30 yards.... no issues


----------



## nobuck

I bought some arrows for $3 a piece at walmart. Figured for just junk to shoot they would do okay. I bet they won't be fletched well. So.......


----------



## Lowlevlflyer

nobuck said:


> I bought some arrows for $3 a piece at walmart. Figured for just junk to shoot they would do okay. I bet they won't be fletched well. So.......


Probably not. I looked at about 20 of the cheap $3 arrows at Wally World the other day, just to see what they looked like... out of the 20 I looked at, only two had the fletchings in what I would call proper alignment. The rest were a crap shoot. But, for someone just starting out, who IS going to lose some arrows, I think they'd work okay... maybe shave the vanes off and put on some NAP Quickfletch? But, I am loving the CX Speed Freaks so far!


----------



## W8EVB

Lowlevlflyer said:


> The Speed Freaks are 8.9 grains per inch. Bought a box of them about a month ago and have been shooting the heck out of them. So far, they're great! Accuracy is outstanding for an off the shelf arrow, and they are holding up perfectly.


Agreed! I bought a half dozen and a couple buddies followed suit and we have been having a blast with these. I am getting great speed and excellent penetration. For the price, they are at minimum good for some backyard shooting, practice and I may even try to hunt them this year.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Our Walmart sells Trophy ridge for the kids arrows. Carbon Express for all kids to adults plus 6pks. Wolverine's made by Carbon express, and the cheap ones made by Alllen. I guess buying one or two would hurt so much if I lost one. 

Hutch


----------



## Dmelcher

I actually saw these cx speed freaks at our walmart last night on clearance $25 per half dozen.


----------



## sgrif39262

1. you don't say what pound bow you shoot. 2. what spine arrow did you purchase??? 3. What length arrow do you shoot??? Chances are, and I just spit balling here, you bought arrows that did not fit your bow weight and length. Personally I will buy all these arrows I can from Walmart and shoot the heck out of them thru my Bowtech Insanity at 70# 30in draw lenghth. Also, for the life of me why guys and girls are "STACKING" carbon arrows in one spot in the target bag/block is beyond me! Chance of damage is to great a risk for next shot of arrow exploding if you don't check them. Buy the orange dots in the gun section and place about 6 on your bag or whatever you shoot at (deer are to fast for me to stick these dots on, LOL) and shoot these. Better safe then sorry! Just Sayin!


----------

